# Re-excision measurement help!



## Love Coding! (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I a have a provider that did a re-excision of a malignant melanoma.  The lesion from the prior removal obviously was taken out, however, how does the surgeon determine the size of re-excision without a lesion?  I was told my a seperate surgeon that you go by the greatest clinical diameter of the original excision without margins is that correct?  I am leaving my current position as a coder for dermatology and would like to help this provider before I leave this Wednesday.  THANKS TO ALL!!!!


dscoder74


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2009)

The excised diameter is the size you go with the largest excised diameter, so that is the scar plus the margins of the reexcision.


----------

